# Nikon D800 rumours intensify



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

DigitalRev Blog post

Nikon D800 rumours intensify



> More and more rumours about the likelihood of a D800 seeing a release in the next couple of weeks are emerging.
> 
> Many people hoped that the D800 would make its appearance at CES last week, but as the
> show drew to a close without any such announcement, rumours are now circulating that it
> ...


----------

